# Battle Headquarters, Weybourne, Norfolk



## Magic Bus (May 3, 2013)

Hi all. I'm trying to locate the Lincolnshire Regiment battle headquarters just outside Weybourne in Norfolk. I have the right location (an old chalk pit) but it would be great if anyone could help me out by giving me an idea of what the structure above ground would look like. It may well have been destroyed but at least if I know what I'm looking for. I presume it may not resemble battle HQ found on an airfield? Many thanks.


----------



## richy142 (May 3, 2013)

me an a couple of friends had trouble finding it. up and down a hill, still didn't find it. the location was surpose to be next to the muckleborough collection museum. as some of the land is still MOD, we decided to go back to the main road, go down a few hundred yards and use the public footpath. nope, still didn't find it . (correct me if i'm wrong ''outkast'')


----------



## Magic Bus (May 3, 2013)

Hi Richy. According to the DOB overlay on Google, it's location is in the chalk pit just South of the A149 just West of Weybourne village. Another source I found gives the same info. Trouble is there's seventy years worth of scrub to look through  I have drawn a blank so far with two other BHQ's in the area also. I have no idea how large these structures would have been or what the above ground features would look like.


----------



## Black Shuck (May 3, 2013)

Magic Bus said:


> Hi Richy. According to the DOB overlay on Google, it's location is in the chalk pit just South of the A149 just West of Weybourne village. Another source I found gives the same info. Trouble is there's seventy years worth of scrub to look through  I have drawn a blank so far with two other BHQ's in the area also. I have no idea how large these structures would have been or what the above ground features would look like.



Excuse me for chiming in, but doesn't a BHQ usually reside next to an airfield?


----------



## Magic Bus (May 3, 2013)

True, but there are three (or four) marked on the DOB overlay in the vicinity of Weybourne. If you get time have a look.

Excerpt from a PDF on the subject " Because of the fullness of the documentary evidence for this defence area, the
positions not only of the principal headquarters of the troops defending it but also their buried battle headquarters are
recorded. The latter was in a disused quarry pit just south of the A149 road west of the village, where fieldwork might be able to
locate evidence of it"

http://ads.ahds.ac.uk/catalogue//ad...on/pdf/Text_Reports/DA41_TEXT_-_WEYBOURNE.pdf


----------



## Black Shuck (May 3, 2013)

Magic Bus said:


> True, but there are three (or four) marked on the DOB overlay in the vicinity of Weybourne. If you get time have a look.



I will as this is my county here lol!! Oh and yours too as I see!!!! welcome to DP!


----------



## Black Shuck (May 3, 2013)

Hmmm yes you're right, there a 3 or 4 Army Battle headquarters in the area. I may have to go on a quest!


----------



## richy142 (May 3, 2013)

Black Shuck said:


> Excuse me for chiming in, but doesn't a BHQ usually reside next to an airfield?


the first one was near the airfield at weybourne camp. and still couldn't find the other one either. we used the DOB overlay on both. the 2nd one further over the back told us it was up a steep hill (maybe in the embankment). after an hour of that one we gave up, and was losing light.


----------



## Magic Bus (May 3, 2013)

If you fancy making it a team effort Shuck,let me know mate.


----------



## HypoBoy (May 3, 2013)

There was a training area on Kelling Heath. I can remember wandering round there with my grandad telling me about it, but it's so long ago now, I can't recall any real detail. There used to be the remains of some fairly deep bunkers, which were just open topped concrete lined holes in the ground by the late 70s/early 80s, but I'd suspect they've probably been filled in for health and safety reasons by now.

This might help with your research.
http://ads.ahds.ac.uk/catalogue//ad...on/pdf/Text_Reports/DA41_TEXT_-_WEYBOURNE.pdf


----------



## Magic Bus (May 3, 2013)

Thanks HypoBoy, got the link, it's useful  I've had a look at Kelling Heath but didn't find much, mind you it's so overgrown I may have missed it. Gorse everywhere!


----------



## Munchh (May 3, 2013)

You sure there's not a terminology issue here? An Army BHQ and an Airfield BHQ are not the same thing.


----------



## Black Shuck (May 3, 2013)

Munchh said:


> You sure there's not a terminology issue here? An Army BHQ and an Airfield BHQ are not the same thing.



Munchy old Pal. I've looked at the DOB terminology at Weybourne and it's marked up as an Army BHQ. There are 5 in the close vicinity.


----------



## Magic Bus (May 3, 2013)

Munchh said:


> You sure there's not a terminology issue here? An Army BHQ and an Airfield BHQ are not the same thing.



Yeah, I'm familiar with an airfield BHQ, but that's my point really! Can anyone shed any light on what an army BHQ would look like?


----------



## Munchh (May 3, 2013)

Black Shuck said:


> Munchy old Pal. I've looked at the DOB terminology at Weybourne and it's marked up as an Army BHQ. There are 5 in the close vicinity.



Makes sense Shucky, not airfield pattern then. The whole area is chock a block with PB's and the ADS doc suggests 'Defended Locality' to me, coastal stopline based.


----------



## chris (May 3, 2013)

Magic Bus said:


> Yeah, I'm familiar with an airfield BHQ, but that's my point really! Can anyone shed any light on what an army BHQ would look like?



There's a few in Kent and Surrey - at Sarre, Canterbury, Tunbridge Wells, Reigate.

http://www.subbrit.org.uk/sb-sites/sites/s/sarre_brigade_headquarters/index.shtml

http://www.subbrit.org.uk/sb-sites/sites/t/tunbridge_wells_broadwater_down/index.shtml


----------



## Magic Bus (May 3, 2013)

Many thanks Chris!


----------

